#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  wees bewust van de grote misleiding in de islam ahmadiya sekte

## almomina

Wees Bewust Voor De Grote Misleiding In De Islam : Ahmadiya Sekte!!! (Bericht #1) 

Beste Broeders en Zusters, 
Assalamoalaikum wa Rehmatullah wa Barakatohu 

In 1974, Islamitische wetenschappers uit 124 landen over de gehele wereld ontmoetten elkaar in Mekka (Makkah al-Mukarramah) onder de voorzitterschap van Rabita- al-Alam al-Islami. Zij namen unaniem een resolutie aan, waarin MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI en zijn volgelingen ( Ahmadi(yyah) Movement/ Qadianis/ Ahmadis/ Mirzais/ Lahoris) als afvallige ongelovige worden beschouwd en hebben ze uit de schoot van de Islam geworpen. Sinds de laatste 100 jaar zijn alle religieuze wetenschappers uit Mekka,Madina( al Madinah al Munawwarah), Egypte, India,Pakistan en alle andere Arabische & Moslim landen verenigd in hun houding tegen deze afvallige ongelovige en wordt Ahmadi Movement niet beschouwd als een geloof binnen de Islam. 

MODUS OPERANDI (In het Algemeen): 

Volgelingen van MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI noemen zichzelf AHMADI(YYAH) MOSLIMS. Zij gaan speciaal naar gebieden, waar Moslims nog nooit gehoord hebben over MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI en zijn Ahmadi(yyah) Movement. Zich voor doen als (Soenni) moslims , gebruik makend van hun uitgestrekte middelen van bestaan en het aanbieden van financiele en andere materiele aansporingen, weten zij massa arme onwetende moslims te misleiden in verschillende delen van de wereld, vooral in Centraal en West-Afrika, het Verre Oosten en de Centraal Aziatische Moslim Republieken. Deze Moslims meestal behorend bij de Ahle Sunnah wal Jamaah hebben nog nooit gehoord van MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI en zijn beweging. 

Zij zijn onbewust van dat de gehele Moslim wereld deze beweging uit de schoot van de Islam hebben geworpen en dus ongelovige zijn. Zij worden van Moslims dus Ahmadi Moslims en daardoor worden zij van gelovige opeens ongelovige. 

(Als Ahmadi's Moslims zijn, waarom noemen zij zichzelf dan Ahmadi Moslims?) 

WIE WAS MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI? 

MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD is geboren uit een Islamitische familie in het noorden van India in het dorpje Qadian in 1839. Hij had de gewoonte om OPIUM en WIJN te gebruiken en leed op een gegeven moment aan verschillende vormen van fysische en mentale ziekten van allerlei aard .Dit heeft duidelijk zijn weerslag op zijn latere werken. Hij heeft wat religieus onderwijs van huis uit gekregen. Onder de invloed van de Britse overheersers in India, verkocht hij zijn geloof voor een geringe materiele gewin. 

Hij claimde dat hij de beloofde MESSIAS, Mahdi, Profeet van de tweede advent van de heilige profeet Mohammed ( vrede zij met hem) is, die opnieuw op Aarde is teruggekeerd in de vorm van Mirza om de Islam te propageren. Hij claimde dat hij de Openbaring(Wahi) ontving en noemde het vervolgens BRAHEEN-e-Ahmadiyyah alsof dat het boek van GOD is. 

Britten ontmoette problemen in India door de onverzettelijke krachten van het verzet door de moslims.MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI schreef boeken en pamfletten in welke hij de Jehad afschafte en zich loyaal opstelde tegenover de Britse overheersers; een artikel van het geloof. MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI richtte de AHMADI MOVEMENT op in 1889 en noemde zijn volgelingen AHMADI MOSLIMS. Hij noemde iedereen, die hem niet accepteerde en ook niet zijn profetische gave accepteerde een bastaard. MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI overleed in 1908, maar zijn beweging bleef floreren sindsdien. 

HET ON-ISLAMITISCHE GELOOF VAN MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI: 

ROOHANI KHAZAIN is de titel voor zijn collectie van boeken, uitgegeven bij het hoofdkwartier van AHMADI MOVEMENT in London.MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI schreef deze 80 boeken gedurende zijn leven, welke voorzien zijn van een uitstekende inzicht in de werkwijze van de gedachte van de mens en geeft ook aan hoe deze in de loop van de tijd zijn geloof ontwikkelde van de Islam naar afvallige ongelovige. 

Hij was geboren in een Moslim familie.Zijn eerste boeken bevatten hetzelfde geloof zoals in elk ander Islamitische boek, maar met de tijd onderging zijn geloof een dramatische verandering en zijn geschriften werden steeds meer en meer ketters en on-islamitisch. 

Echter om te bewijzen dat hij en zijn AHMADI's ook (soenni) moslims zijn, maakt debeweging propaganda via literatuur, die gewoonlijk afkomstig zijn uit zijn eerste boeken. AHMADI's zullen meestal praten over de Heilige Koran en de HADITH, waardoor in eerste instantie MIRZA op de achtergrond blijft en presenteren hem slechts als een hervormer( Mujaddid) , Mahdi of Messias, afhankelijk van het type publiek waartegenover ze prediken. MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI claim op zijn profetische gave wordt overigens niet nadruk opgelegd. 

Als we sommige passage uit zijn boek extraheren, welke de basis vormen voor de Islamitische geleerde om het geloof van MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI en zijn beweging als afvallige ongelovige beschouwen en dus uit de schoot van de Islam is geworpen: 

1. MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI zegt in Izala-e-Auham, Roohani Khazain, vol 3 pp.114-472 het volgende: 

De heilige Profeet Mohammed begreep niet de bedoeling van de Surah ALZILZAL. 
Andere profeten hebben ook fouten gemaakt en gelogen. [Mirza probeert zijn eigen valse verklaringen en onbewaarheid geworden voorspellingen te rechtvaardigen -(noot van de schrijver)]. 
Hazrath Mohammed's openbaring is ook op niks uitgelopen. 
Zijn openbaring informeerde Hazrath Mohammed niet over Ibne Maryam, Dajjal, Khare Dajjal, Yajoog Majoog en Daabatul Ardh. 
Braheen-e-Ahmadiyya ( wordt gezien als het boek van GOD in andere boeken van Mirza, o.a. in Roohani Khazain vol 22 pp 502.) 
"Inna Anzalnaaho Qareeban min alQadian wa bil Haq anzalnaahu, geen twijfel mogelijk dat we hem (Mirza) naar Qadian gestuurd hebben en met de waarheid hebben we hem gestuurd." .... Deze openbaring, die o.a. in Braheen-e-Ahmadiyya staat, suggereert duidelijk en klaar dat de naam van Qadian is genoemd in de Koran of Hadith als een profetische voorspelling. 
Namen als Mekka, Medina en Qadian worden in de Koran met respect genoemd. 
De Heilige Koran staat vol met obscene worden. [ Mirza probeert wederom om zijn eigen rare uitspraken te rechtvaardigen, die hij gebruikte tegen zijn tegenstanders-(noot van de schrijver)]. 
2. Mirza claimt verder dat : 
Hij ( Mirza) is de tweede advent van de Heilige Profeet Mohammed , beter en superieur dan de eerste, die kwam. ( Roohani Khazain vol 16 pp 272). 
De Heilige Profeet Mohammed (VZMH)is opnieuw gekomen om de Islam te propageren. ( Roohani Khazain vol 17 pp 249). 
Ahmadi's moeten geen onderscheid maken tussen Mirza Ghulam en Hazrath Mohammed, omdat iedereen, die onderscheid probeert te maken tussen mij en Moestafa(profeet Mohammad), niet mij erkent.( Roohani Khazain vol 16 pp 171). 
Mirza's WAHI ( openbaring) verteld hem dat : "Muhammadur Rasoolullah wallazeena ma'ahoo ashiddaohoo' ala alkuffar rohamao bainahum, in deze opebaring noemde GOD me Mohammed en Rasoolullah." ( Roohani Khazain vol 18 pp 207). 
Diegene die Mirza's Jama'at volgt wordt een SAHABI (vriend/metgezel) van Rasoolullah (Prof. Mohammad). ( Roohani Khazain vol 16 pp 258-259). 
Omdat Mirza geen ander is dan de Heilige Profeet Mohammed zelf, is het dat een Ahmadi die het KALIMA TAYYEBAH opzegt, van Muhammadur Rasoolullah, hij niemand anders bedoeld dan MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI. 
3. Van MIRZA zoon van Chiragh Bibi naar Jezus zoon van Maria: 
Mirza is de zoon van Chiragh Bibi, maar hij beweert ook dat hij Jezus de zoon van Maria(Eisa Ibne Maryam) is. Hij zegt dat GOD hem eerst in Maryam voor twee jaar veranderde en na die twee jaar maakte GOD hem zwanger en blies de ziel van van Eisa in hem. Hij bleef 10 maanden zwanger, waarna GOD hem veranderde in Eisa, waardoor hij zowel Jezus als Maria is. ( Roohani Khazain vol 19 pp 87-89). 
4. Mirza claimt echter ook dat : 
Hij is Maseel Maseeh i.e. dat hij ook zekere gaven heeft, zoals aan Jezus is toegeschreven ( Roohani Khazain vol 1 pp 593). 
Hazrat Eisa is de zoon van Yousuf Najjar ( Roohani Khazain vol 3 pp 254). 
Jezus Hazrat Eisa was een gewone leugenaar, had de gewoonte om allerlei obsceniteiten te zeggen , was een alcoholist, een gulzigaard en een slecht mens. Hij was geen vroom man en zeker niet iemand, die zocht naar de waarheid. Nee, hij was een trots en verwaand iemand, die het geloof beweerde te verkondigen. ( Roohani Khazain vol 9 pp 387, vol 11 pp 289). 
Ik heb zekere gaven, die toegeschreven zijn aan Jezus, ook ..... Mijn persoonlijkheid en die van Jezus zijn zoveel als twee stukken van dezelfde atoom of twee zaden van de zelfde boom. (Roohani Khazain vol 1 pp 593). 
[P.S.: Vergelijk deze passage met de bovenstaande -( noot van de schrijver)]


oem rabi3ah

----------


## watcher

Wat vervelend nou dat juist op deze site een _Ahmadiyya_-genspireerde versie wordt aangeboden (zie bovenste post in dit hadieth-forum)  :Confused:  


Introductie/voorwoord van deze nederlandse online versie:
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/quran/quran_d/intro.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Onze medewerkers 

Voordat wij dit voorwoord beindigen, willen wij onze Nederlandse medewerkers onze hartelijke dank betuigen. Bijzondere dank menen wij verschuldigd te zijn aan Mevr. Nasirah Zimmermann, Mevr. K. Sparenburg, Dr K. H. E. de Jong en de Heer Abdullah van Onck, van de Ahmadiyya Moslim Missie in Nederland.

's-Gravenhage. November 1953.

The Oriental & Religious Publishing Corporation LTD,
Rabwah, Pakistan._ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Watnu?  :schok:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door watcher_ 
> *Wat vervelend nou dat juist op deze site een Ahmadiyya-genspireerde versie wordt aangeboden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watnu?*



Simpel. Koran inscannen die je wel bevalt met een ocr programma, site-tje bouwen en een host zoeken. 

De Koran is Gods woord dus als er iemand over auteursrechten gaat zeuren gewoon doorverwijzen naar de auteur.

Maar helaas dat is fictie.



Gewoon een collecte houden en de rechten voor internet kopen. Genoeg Moslims in Nederland die ook graag een andere versie dan die van de achtelijke Ahmadiyya sekte willen lezen. Geef mij maar de vertaling van Leemhuis, maar of die rechten te koop zijn voor Internet........

----------


## Joesoef

Ik zit nog steeds te wachten op de erkende Koran. Slapen jullie of zo?

----------


## sjo

Almomina, je bent dus van Surinaams Hindustaanse afkomst ?

Marokkanen kennen deze sekte niet, maar via de Brits-Indiers is het 150 jaar geleden naar Suriname geexporteerd.
Daarna nog lang gevoed vanuit Pakistan.

De grote moskee in de Bijlmer was tot voor kort een Ahmadhia moskee. Om praktische redenen is men zich daarvan gaan losweken.....

groeten
sjo


PS. maar wat mankeert er nou aan die vertaling.?
je kunt het voorwoord en de inleiding er toch uitscheuren ?

----------


## almomina

haha broeder neen, echt niet ik ben van marokaanse afkomst.. maar over deze sekte heb ik veel van gelezen. op webcites en veel over gehoord broeder...

 :engel:   :engel:   :engel:

----------


## Aicha19

Salaam Almomina, djzAkkalah voor de goede uitleg...En Sjo, ik heb een aantal Koran's en onderandere ook die van de A. beweging, het schijnt dat er een aantal soera's in staan die verzonnen zijn....Ik lees die Koran dus ook nooit meer...Plus dan natuurlijk ook al die andere onzin die ze erbij hebben verzonnen...
Wa Salaam Aicha!  :giechel:

----------


## sjo

Aicha, bij zo'n bewering over toegevoegde of veranderde Ayas ben je wel verplicht onderzoek te doen naar de tekst waarom het gaat. Anders komt zo'n uitspraak in de lucht te hangen.

Hetzelfde gebrek signaleer ik steeds als er beweert wordt dat de Joodse bieken zijn vervalst.

Niemand verteld er bij waar het staat en wat er gestaan had moeten hebben.

Een ernstig verzuim vind ik dit altijd.

groeten
sjo

----------


## omar ibn gattab

salaam alaikom,

barak allahoe fik voor de informatie.

de profeet (sallalahoe helaihi wa salam) heeft gezegd;

De joden zijn verdeeld in 72 groepen waarvan er 1 naar janat(paradijs) gaat.
de christenen zijn verdeeld in 73 groepen waarvan er 1 naar janat gaar en mijn oemmah(volk) zal zich gaan verdelen in 73 groepen waarvan er 1 naar de janat gaat. Er werd gevraagd wie is die groep ya rassoeloelah ? hij zei: dat zijn degene die zich aan mijn soenna vasthouden.(ahl jamaa wa soenna)

wa salaamoe alaikom wa ragmatoe lahi allahi wa barakatoehoe

----------


## almomina

dus broeder je bedoelt de salafies verveeld

----------


## GFM

Wat is de grote misleiding van de Ahmadiyya Beweging dan?

----------


## abdoeltje

Ik lees hier dat de zusters (en broeders) in de Heer de werelden elkaar nog flink lopen te verketteren! Waar blijft de (islamitische) eucumene.......

----------


## Germen Roding

> Wat is de grote misleiding van de Ahmadiyya Beweging dan?


Klaarblijkelijk een stuk erger dan de grote misleiding van moslimterroristen, want daar hoor ik ze nooit over.

----------

